# Kernel insists on depending on Radeon ucode

## ville.aakko

Hi!

I've been compiling my kernel from gentoo-sources for ages (no genkernel, just make [foo]config && make && make install && make modules install ). Suddenly after 2.6.39 (or thereabouts) I can't compile my Kernel without radeon-ucode:

```
make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin', needed by `firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin.gen.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [firmware] Error 2
```

This can be fixed by installing x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20110302, of course.... the only problem is, I have no Radeon on this box (switched over to NVidia a while ago)! In the kernel config, I have no radeon stuff enabled, or any drm for that matter.

I must be missing something! Tried to Google for it but didn't find anything similar. There must be other NVidia users here compiling their Kernels by themselves - ever had the same problem?

 :Question:  Where should I start looking for? And would someone be kind enough to look at my kernel config HERE  :Wink: 

----------

## gerard27

Hi,

Found this in your kernel .config.

```

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y
```

You probably did "make oldconfig".

Gerard.

----------

